
Analyse Asia 52: The Vietnam Startup Ecosystem with Anh-Minh Do - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/08/15/episode-52-the-vietnam-startup-ecosystem-with-anh-minh-do/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Anh-Minh Do from Tech In Asia joined us for a discussion on all
things start-up and venture capital in Vietnam. We discussed the current local
major players within the ecosystem, the top three venture firms and the
important people who you must get to know in Vietnam. We also discussed the
most interesting startups that are emerging and the interesting connection
between Vietnam and Silicon Valley. Last but not least, we dug deep into why
the Vietnamese startups are still experiencing a valuation gap below US$300M.

